

PyGo Wave Server is here - play with the Waves now - boryas
http://wavety.com/pygo-wave-server/

======
paragraft
Guess that puts the lie to Ray Ozzie's criticism that it's too complex for
anyone to do an implementation of.

------
crux
It seems to me that the entire key to having this whole thing work out is if
we have as many of these as possible. I think it's great that these guys were
willing to put in the effort before Google even brought their product to
market. We're looking at a parallel dual network effect here: the
product/client (ie, barring any unforeseen, giant occurrences, Google's
client) will only take off if it manages to establish a large userbase for an
unproven product. BUT: Wave, as a protocol, as a server type—as a web
technology rather than a Google tool—will only take off if it manages to
establish a large codebase of clients and servers for an unproven protocol. As
far as I can tell the one thing that will have the biggest effect in a)
ensuring Wave's success and b) actually IMPROVING Wave and shaping it
according to the needs of the web at large is if as many people as possible do
what PyGo has just done first.

------
stevejohnson
EXTREMELY minimal, but I really like the openness and availability. At the
very least, it's a good way to test your own gadgets. I'll certainly be
playing with this more during the next few weeks.

~~~
ilaksh
Is he actually handling the multi-user communication, i.e. sending the gadget
updates to the server and between clients properly the same way that Google
does it? If so, then he did the hardest and most important part.

------
sfphotoarts
This is all I get after registering:

Account activation

Sorry, your account could not be activated. I don't care why this happened.

~~~
weatherboard
u: m00m00 p: m00m00

------
10ren
I skimmed the original story when it came out but this wave thing just hasn't
grabbed me. Can someone give an elevator pitch for what's exciting about it,
please?

 _edit_ uh, this <http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/05/google-wave.html>
makes it sound like a "realtime wiki." Isn't that very similar to Y-com's
<http://etherpad.com/>, that pg now uses to write his essays, and has (or had)
patents on part of the tech?

~~~
ghshephard
This feels like a troll, but I'll respect anyone with a Karma of 996 and try
my best to answer the question. First, it's important to watch the Google
Video in which the product is introduced. Wave creates a new family of
application categories. Etherpad is just one _instance_ of one _particular_
application category.

My elevator pitch (probably inaccurate, but it's mine) - "Real Time multi-way
fedreated communication that creates secure rich-format conversation." It's
the Real-Time element + the Multi-Way + the fact that people can drop in on
conversations later on that make it exciting. What got people excited was the
open-source nature plus (if I'm not mistaken in my memory) the decentralized
aspect - multiple organizations could run their own wave server, so these
conversations could be kept entirely internal, or interoperate with external
Wave servers. It has elements of IRC, Instant Messaging, E-Mail, Lotus Notes,
and WIKIs all rolled into one.

~~~
10ren
Thanks. I can see it's a faster, more interactive and dynamic version of a
wiki (plus other stuff) - and speed-increases tend to be popular. It's a
logical tech progression, but I'm not sure it solves a problem.

You mention Lotus Notes: I seem to recall reading Lotus Notes was a cool idea
("groupware") that didn't take off despite passionate proponents, and that it
lead to Lotus being vulnerable to being bought by IBM and... ceasing to exist.
Maybe today's tech foundation (HTML, web, etc) and now-online target market
will cause a different outcome.

I hesitate a little when software is announced before it is released (e.g.
google was just released); and when something is presented as a universal
solution (but neither of these prove anything).

I think it must solve a problem that I personally don't have, so that explains
my (personal) lack of excitement (note: many things have had massive success
that I haven't been excited about, so this isn't a criticism of the tech). I
tried to watch the Video of it, but it just didn't grab me enough to keep
watching (again, just my personal reaction). Perhaps my perspective is really
"we had non-interactive email... and we liked it!" and "get off my lawn".

PS: Re "troll". I thought I was asking a straightforward question, though
skeptical. Observation: if a non-enthusiast's innocent request about a tech
feels like a troll to that tech's proponents, it forms a barrier for adoption
beyond the proponents. Not judging, just noting.

Re karma: I periodically start a new account on HN, because I believe karma
distorts perceptions. Luckily I didn't ask this question at the start of a new
account, or (it seems) I would have been dismissed as a troll.

~~~
thorax
The video answers your questions, though, so I'd highly recommend you stick
through it if this is a topic you're at all interested in enough to inquire
about. It's harder to explain in a convincing way and if the video doesn't
excite you then our descriptions absolutely won't.

There's only so much of "new way of collaboration and communication" buzzspeak
you can read in comments before it sounds like the same ol' thing. When I saw
the video, it really hit home (for me) how this could really improve how I
collaborate with my company (and friends) online. If the client, especially,
is done right, that is.

------
ilaksh
Is there a way to see which users are currently online on his test server so
we can add them to our waves and help eachother test/play with gadgets?

------
skorgu
Noscript plays merry hell with the gadgets, to be expected I suppose.

I was hoping the realtime chat/wiki environment would be implemented but if it
is I can't find it.

